# Denon AVR 1712 Remote Control Setup Issues



## 63thk

Denon RC-1156 remote for my new Denon AVR 1712. - I have been trying to program(register) the remote to control my Panasonic TV. 4 Codes are listed. However there are conflicts with "How To" between what the receiver GUI tells you and what the manual tells you. Neither way seems to work and the remote doesn't respond in the way it is describe in the manual. In fact it doesn't seem to respond at all. I have only tried to program it for TV as it came programmed for my Directv,so I can't tell if it excepts codes at all. Great receiver,but so far the remote is a big drawback. I have sent Denon an e-mail,but I generally get better and quicker solutions for the forums.


----------



## satcrazy

63thk said:


> Denon RC-1156 remote for my new Denon AVR 1712. - I have been trying to program(register) the remote to control my Panasonic TV. 4 Codes are listed. However there are conflicts with "How To" between what the receiver GUI tells you and what the manual tells you. Neither way seems to work and the remote doesn't respond in the way it is describe in the manual. In fact it doesn't seem to respond at all. I have only tried to program it for TV as it came programmed for my Directv,so I can't tell if it excepts codes at all. Great receiver,but so far the remote is a big drawback. I have sent Denon an e-mail,but I generally get better and quicker solutions for the forums.


Did you resolve this?

What model Panasonic?


----------

